
pH7Builder: An Open Source Social Dating CMS - arnoldro
https://github.com/pH7Software/pH7-Social-Dating-CMS
======
vortico
Honest non-loaded question: What is the point of this? Assuming this open-
source software and accompanying premium software
([https://ph7cms.com/pro/](https://ph7cms.com/pro/)) exist to meet some
demand, why is there demand for more than a handful of dating sites? I would
imagine that everyone wanting to get a date online would only try the most
popular sites. Why would they try dating services created quickly with this
software?

~~~
onion2k
_why is there demand for more than a handful of dating sites?_

Dating sites are like programming languages. People have _very_ different
ideas about what 'good' means, and often the popular ones are objectively
terrible and you can't understand why people use them.

~~~
vortico
But (if I used dating sites) I wouldn't use them for the software, I'd use
them because of the people. People use them because other people use them. My
confusion is why anyone would use a newly created dating site with initially
no people on it.

------
filt
Feels like i traveled almost 20 years back in time

~~~
type0
Really, and some of the killer features:

Hot or Not

Fake Profile Generator

Beautiful Code: Very thoroughly commented about what's happening throughout
the PHP code

~~~
GrumpyNl
These sites are mostly maintained by webmasters who have a little grasp at
programming. This does appeal to dating sites.

------
kawsper
> How Powerful Your Social-Dating App Will Be?

> \- Fake Profile Generator

Just as shady as I expected it to be

~~~
aethertron
Many 'dating sites' are scams. This has legitimate uses but this makes it also
decidedly a tool for running such scams. Also, lol:

> \- Anti-Scam Tools

ETA: If a good organisation wants to run a dating site, they could use this
legitimately. It's not going to force them into a scam, it seems.

Maybe the fake profiles are just for testing purposes.

Just unfortunate marketing copy.

------
dominix42
A GREAT social networkibg software. Have you launched your social (or dating)
webapp?

------
phatbyte
Are people still using the web for dating? I thought mobile was taking all the
pie.

~~~
TomMarius
I've seen users to prefer web-based services because they can use them
comfortably from both mobile and desktop.

